# The slacker and I take some pics!



## pilgrim (Apr 8, 2004)

The slacker and I took some pics this evening so were gonan toss em all in here for your viewing pleasure   .

I'll start first.







Your turn josh...


----------



## slacker(jedi) (Apr 8, 2004)

I'll see your tree, and I'll raise you an island!


----------



## pilgrim (Apr 8, 2004)

good one josh, how bout some pics pictures of you, bet cha can't match that.  :roll:


----------



## slacker(jedi) (Apr 8, 2004)

well, you're right there.  I *am* a photogenic lad.  BUT, I have some ROCKS AND WATER!


----------



## pilgrim (Apr 8, 2004)

woo, I reconize those rocks   









Oh and here's some other ones...

















Three pics in one post! Lets see your jedi skills top that!  :twisted: 

*I think were the only ones who will remotely get a kick out of this thread*


----------



## slacker(jedi) (Apr 8, 2004)

damn you, i'm no match for your sheer force of numbers!  well i'll fizzle your fiery sunsets with some cool water






AND show everyone how small and insignificant you are!!


----------



## Lungfarmer (Apr 8, 2004)

HAH HA! You guys crack me up. 

Great photos by the way!


----------



## pilgrim (Apr 8, 2004)

we'll I can't seem to find any snazzy water pics, just more sunsets, im realllly startin to get bored of sunsets.  :? 





hoooowever, I do have a new avatar pic   
-Thats gotta be worth something..


----------



## slacker(jedi) (Apr 8, 2004)

yeah, i'm outa ammo with this one






and a good thing too, cause i'm also sick of sunsets!!  :king:


----------



## pilgrim (Apr 8, 2004)

dude, its crazy how similar our pictures came out eh, I can barly tell the difference between some of them  :shock: .

here's a somewhat less sunset picture.


----------



## pilgrim (Apr 8, 2004)

There's a simposons quote I wanna use on this picture, but I cant quite remember it, its when the comic book guy is watchin the sunet set with skinners mother, he says something like...

"can it get any more orange"






Maybe someone can clear it up for me


----------



## Paradigm_Shift (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice pics guys... funny posts too.


----------



## Harpper (Apr 8, 2004)

Good series of pictures guys. Maybe you guys should battle it out some more in the future.


----------



## terri (Apr 8, 2004)

This whole thread has cracked me up.... and both your images have been quite beautiful.   Really, you both exhibit very nice composition and well-exposed images here.   Gorgeous place, too!


----------



## slacker(jedi) (Apr 8, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> well-exposed images here.


Troy knows - I am the king of exposure  :king:

come on you pansies!  take sides!   

(that is an awesome emoticon)


----------



## terri (Apr 8, 2004)

> Troy knows - I am the king of exposure



I trust we are still discussing photography here.    :shock:


----------



## slacker(jedi) (Apr 8, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> > Troy knows - I am the king of exposure
> 
> 
> 
> I trust we are still discussing photography here.    :shock:


uuhhh, uhhh, mountaineering!!  :taped sh:


----------



## terri (Apr 8, 2004)

:LOL:


----------



## photobug (Apr 8, 2004)

Great pics, looks like you guys had fun.

Take sides? Anybody but the Mariners. I'm pissed off at them at the moment.


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 8, 2004)

This one is awesome!!

Great idea on the dual posting.


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 8, 2004)

I like this one too; it's kind of spooky.  For some reason I thought of Bigfoot when I first saw it.


----------



## mrsid99 (Apr 8, 2004)

Very original thread and some great pics....good job guys!


----------



## Tammy (Apr 8, 2004)

... took my breath away 

_(don't you just love it when a photo does that)_


Hope you guys aren't done - this was fun.


----------



## Digital Matt (Apr 9, 2004)

Awesome shots guys.  Wow.


----------



## Harpper (Apr 9, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> I like this one too; it's kind of spooky.  For some reason I thought of Bigfoot when I first saw it.


LOL. That's a good interpretation Matt. It kind of does look like Bigfoot. Maybe pilgrim & slacker aren't telling us something. How far into the woods did you guys go?


----------



## vonnagy (Apr 9, 2004)

fantastic post fellas! I love the work I see here!


----------



## slacker(jedi) (Apr 9, 2004)

Cool ksmatfish, i'm glad someone liked the bigfoot one.  It was sorta the runt of the litter.



			
				Tammy said:
			
		

> ... took my breath away
> 
> _(don't you just love it when a photo does that)_


Indeed!  I was pretty happy with this one too, except it bugs me that there's a hint of lensflare in there.


as for photo combat... more duels will ensue... to the death!


----------



## nobrain (Apr 9, 2004)

And for my first trick:






A massive floating boat!

*sound of super hero theme music, and crashing dishes*


----------



## slacker(jedi) (Apr 9, 2004)

wow, i bet those things are hard to find in london!  ha-HA mothman, I have backup!


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 9, 2004)

slacker(jedi) said:
			
		

> it bugs me that there's a hint of lensflare in there.



If the sun is within the composition, I'm not sure you could ever  completely eliminate the flare.  You just have to live with it.


----------



## jack (Apr 9, 2004)

lol :0) thanks fo rshowing these photos guys - really mellow

thats a nice place to check out .


----------



## pilgrim (Apr 9, 2004)

slacker(jedi) said:
			
		

> wow, i bet those things are hard to find in london!  ha-HA mothman, I have backup!



dang, that's not fair dude, I don't have any photographers in my family   .

Nice shot rory! 


Thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## c0ntr0lz (Apr 11, 2004)

some great shots there guys
very beautiful sunset and area


----------

